# Steven Seagal/ Joe Arpaio = morons



## Sleeperhatch91 (Apr 23, 2011)

Arpaio, Seagal deny dog killing claim during raid - Welcome to Charter.net

I've seen this Joe Arpaio guy around many places and he always seems like some crazy wannabe cowboy jackass. Apparently they raided this guys house using explosives and some type of armored vehicle because they suspected him of running a ****-fighting ring. Ironic that a puppy and 100 roosters died in an attempt to crackdown on animal abuse. God i hate some people sooo much....


----------



## Sleeperhatch91 (Apr 23, 2011)

lol that C O C K was edited for content


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Sheriff Joe Arpaio is reelected time and again because the people of Maricopa County AZ think he's a good sheriff. He makes inmates work, he stays within a small budget, doesn't believe in coddling inmates. He's known for making inmates wear pink jumpsuits. He is not a "wannabe cowboy". He is the Sheriff. Perhaps you should read a little. He claims he his officers did not kill the puppy. The man they arrested for fighting roosters claims he did. Won't take much to google the sheriff and see why many of us in law enforcement think we could use a few more like him. 

DFrost


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that Joe Arpaio he started out with some good ideas and now has a lust for publicity. I kind of doubt that a pup was killed in the raid--I don't really know--but taking Steven Seagal along in a tank?! What the heck is that--except a publicity stunt.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

blehmannwa said:


> I think that Joe Arpaio he started out with some good ideas and now has a lust for publicity. .


and that makes him different from other politician how???


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It makes him no different....power corrupts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> 100 roosters died in an attempt to crackdown on animal abuse.


Um, what do you think they are going to do with 100 birds who want to kill each other?? 
I didn't read the article but your comment struck me as kind of funny...or uneducated about game/rooster-fighting birds.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

blehmannwa said:


> It makes him no different....power corrupts.


Does that mean that all politicians that use the press or celebrities to advertise the work they are doing are corrupt? He is an elected official. The voters keep returning him to office for a reason. Do you know anything about the Sheriff other than what you've read in this thread? A man is arrested on properly executed warrant. A warrant is issued by a judge. It's an order to law enforcement to arrest a certain person. The arrested person claims the sheriff's officers killed his dog and 100 of his chickens. That makes the sheriff a bad guy. ha ha. Geez louise. I can't figure out if you really dislike law enforcement that much or you are just blinded because animals were involved and nothing else matters. At either rate, perhaps some perspective is needed. One poster made a good point. Do yo know what would have happened if the 100 roosters would have been captured? They really aren't even good for chicken soup. If anyone is really interested; http://www.sheriffjoe.org/animal-abuse.html

DFrost


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't they need the roosters alive like you would when it comes to dog fighting for more valid evidence and than after the trail they are to be pts? I remember on Animal Cop shows they said that the animals had to be alive until after the trail?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think they can take photos and show evidence that way. I'm not 100% sure. I was involved in a chicken fight raid when doing a/c, and I had to euth. an injured rooster. 
I would have impounded the remaining roos, but again, you have to house them apart from each other and that's a lot of work/space. I am not sure what they did w/the rest of the birds.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

"Geez louise. I can't figure out if you really dislike law enforcement that much or you are just blinded because animals were involved and nothing else matters. At either rate, perhaps some perspective is needed."

All I said is that Arpaio likes publicity. My son was an LEO and he did not have Steven Seagal in a tank backing him up. That's ridiculous.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

When Sheriff Joe Arpaio was first elected Sheriff of Maricopa County the jail was being condemned. He moved the inmates into tents and had the old jail converted to a no-kill animal shelter. He has new jails that are used for problem inmates and inmates with medical problems but he does continue to use the tent city. There is a lot more to this guy than a few reactionary claims.

Yes, Sheriff Joe is a grandstanding publicity hound. Yes, there are many folks who have lawsuits against him. I have seen several articles that point out that there has been no proof that any shots were even fired. I have not found any press reports that tell where the dog's body is and the Sheriff's office has not even been provided as much as a picture of a dog.

I am sure there were the proper warrents to seize the birds and that they had gone through due process before they were euthanized because Sheriff Joe knows that everyone watches him, and he encourages it through his reality shows.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Morons?*

I wouldn't label them "morons" from one article. From what I have read about the sheriff, he is effective, brash, bold, and straight forward and yes maybe a publicity hound, but he makes a difference that his constituents must agree with. Segal, I wouldn't know. I would point out that this is an example of over reacting to anecdotal evidence. It is one of my peeves. The story of (place your old woman on cat food or young kid on the street here), and it is used as evidence of the entire population and or problem. Don't rush to conclusions; first reports are usually wrong and incomplete. Never forget every written word is created by someone with an agenda. Good, bad or indifferent, it is just the way it is. Including what I just wrote.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

What makes me mad is that Dep Segal gets a tank  and my auxiliary unit only gets a golf cart .

I have heard the issue slanted both ways by the news media and I am sure that it didn't happen either of the ways it is being reported.


----------

